# Vista compatible external soundcard



## greenink (Jan 4, 2009)

Forgive a newcomer a question that has probably been asked a zillion times, but does anyone know of a reasonably priced external sound card that is fully compatible with Vista? Thanks. :dontknow:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I guess you didn't do a search to find the thread called USB SoundCard - VISTA compatible.........

brucek


----------



## greenink (Jan 4, 2009)

Bruce:

Thanks for the reply. I didn't do the search, sorry. However, after reviewing the materials there, I still have the same question. I don't need anything except something that will work with REW/PC/BFD. Not interested in good sound or other features; just interested in functionality for this singular purpose. Someone in another thread (comparing the SMS 1 to the BFD) indicated that the price difference was small if one considered all of the parts one had to buy to put together a BFD system. Part of the retort was that an external soundcard from Creative could be purchased for $10. When pushed to $80 (like the Turtle Beach), I think the writer would have a point. Should I post this question again on that thread?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, then look to the SoundBlaster Live 24 bit external as your next least expensive choice. It originally had a problem with Vista, but it appears the newest driver works with Vista 32 bit just fine.....

brucek


----------



## greenink (Jan 4, 2009)

Okay, great! Thanks for the reply, Bruce. I had seen the posts that showed Vista problems...it would make sense that they would try to fix them...Vista isn't my favorite but it is the "elephant in the room" and it makes sense for others to fix their Vista bugs. Thanks again! Now I have to start reading the REW help section...I'm sure I'll graduate by 2011. :scared:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

It depends on waht kind of ins and outs you need.

in my opinion all stuff from m-audio does great.

i.g. the fast track pro 
it comes with 2 ins and outs (XLR & 1/4 ") + 2 SPDIF
and it allows samplerates up to 24Bit/96Khz

i hope i could help you with that

greets 

sam


----------



## mptysonsd (Dec 24, 2008)

i use a $33 Vantec from vantec  with my laptop running vista ultimate, and it works great.


----------



## greenink (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. The M Audio fast track pro is north of $150, so that's the wrong direction for me. The Vantec seems to be the winner at about $40 shipped - can you confirm it works well with the BFD/REW setup? Also, has anyone heard of or used the Andrea USB SA? It seems to get good reviews for its $50 price tag.


----------



## mptysonsd (Dec 24, 2008)

the Vantec was plug-n-play with my vista laptop, and was easy to set levels and use for REW and BFD. it also gets daily use connecting my laptop to the receiver at my office for listening to music.


greenink said:


> Thanks for the responses. The M Audio fast track pro is north of $150, so that's the wrong direction for me. The Vantec seems to be the winner at about $40 shipped - can you confirm it works well with the BFD/REW setup? Also, has anyone heard of or used the Andrea USB SA? It seems to get good reviews for its $50 price tag.


----------



## greenink (Jan 4, 2009)

Vantec it is! Can you tell me what "wires" yo:help:u used for connections to the PC and BFD?:help:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> what "wires"


Read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.

brucek


----------

